# اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام



## *malk (6 أغسطس 2008)

*1- الشاب بيبص على البنت الحلوة (لان الله جميل يحب الجمال) بس مش شرط يحب وحدة قمر 14 المهم تكون حسنة الطلعة زي ما بيقولو و روحها حلوة و جذابة .*​ 
*2- الشاب ميحبش البنت تعاكسه و تترما عليه و تتغزل فيه و في جماله عشان ده دوره هوا المفروض .*​ 
*3- ممكن الشاب يعجب بيكي للحظة و ينساكي بعديها ولا كأنه شافك قبل كده .*​ 
*4- لما الشاب يقولك انا مش قادر افهمك هوا يقصد ببساطة انو أنتي مبتفكريش بطريقته أو زيو .*​ 
*5- "بتعملي إيه ؟" أو "كلتي ولا لسة ؟" دي أول أسئلة يسألها الشاب لما يكلمك على التليفون بدل ما يقعد ساكت أو يقعد يتأتأ .*​ 
*6- صحيح ممكن الشاب تكون عينه زايغة على البنات اللي رايحة و اللي جاية بس صدقيني قبل ما يجي ينام بيفكر في البنت اللي بيحبها و يحب يبقى آخر صوت سمعته ودانه قبل ما ينام صوتها .*​ 
*7- لما الشاب يحبك بيتجاهل كل عيوب شخصيتك (مبيقعدش يطلع فيكي القطط الفطسة ويوريكي انك ازبل خلق الله) .*​ 
*8- ابتسامة فرح جميلة منك بالدنيا واللي فيها عند الشاب .*​ 
*9- الشاب ممكن يعمل أي حاجة ممكن تتصوريها أو حتى متتصوريهاش عشان يلفت انتباهك .*​ 
*10- الشاب بيتضايق جدا لما بتتكلمي عن الشباب عموماً و بالذات عن حبيبك الأولاني و تجاربك اللي فاتت .*​ 
*11- لما الشاب يقولك انو عايز يقابل اهلك اوعي ترفضي بل بالعكس شجعيه و اققفي جمبه في المعركة عشان تحسي بحلاوة النصر .*​ 
*12- الشاب بيبقى نفسه يقول ويقول عن نفسه .......... بس مبيعرفش يقول غير عن مغامراته اللي تتصدق بالعافية أو عن شجاعته في خناقة في فلم أكشن*​ 
*13- على فكرة الشاب بيعيط (مهما بان جامد و قوي مهوا بني آدم برضو) .*​ 
*14- لما تبقي في بداية علاقة متستعجليش على انك تضايقي الشاب عشان تتخانقوا ..........صدقيني هتتخانقوا هتتخانقوا .*​ 
*15- الشاب ميعرفش يحلم و يتأمل كتيير زيك و معدوش صبر عايز كل اللي يتمناه يتحقق في ثانية .*​ 
*16- الشاب يموت عشان يوصل للبنت اللي نفضتلوا و ده بيخليه يتقبل هزيمته و خسارته بصعوبة جدا عشان دايما المفروض هوا اللي يكسب .*​ 
*17- لما توصلي لقلب شاب أنتي كده دخلتي سكة مفيهاش رجعة (دخول الحمام مش زي خروجه) .*​ 
*18- اوعي تدي شاب رسالة متعلقة زي " عارف... " أو " عايزة أقولك حاجة.... " و تسيبيه كده عشان كدة دماغه هتنط لاستنتاج بعيد أووووووووى عن اللي في دماغك .*​ 

*20- الشاب لما يكون بيلعب لسانه ده بينقط كلام زي العسل يدوخ بيه اجدع بنت بس تعالي حطيه قدام واحدة بيحبها هيتأتأ و كأن القطة اكلت لسانه .*​ 
*21- لما الشاب يقولك " اااممممم " أو يديكي أي عذر لما تطلبي منه حاجة اعرفي انك مش عاجباه ومش مستعد يديكي (الكريديت كارد) أو حتى يدفع فيكي قرش واحد .*​ 
*22-قولي للشاب أنتي عايزة إيه منه بالظبط من الاول قبل ما تقع الفاس في الراس و بعدين يقول باريت اللي جرى ما كان .*​ 
*23- لما تقولي لشاب " لأ " بيسمعها هوا حاول تاني بكرا (معلش أطرش هههههههههههههه) .*​ 
*24- الشاب بيكره الشاب الفافي .*​ 
*25- الشاب بيموت في أمه (يعني كلوا الا هيا) .*​ 
*26- الشاب ممكن يضحي بالفلوس اللي هيتغدا بيها عشان يشتريلك بوكيه ورد احمر (يعني يجوع عشان سواد عيون حضرتك) .*​ 
*27- متستبعديش ان الشاب ممكن يفكر في بنت معجبة بيه بس ده مش معناه ان حضرته مغرم بيها .*​ 
*28- مستحيل تفهمي الشاب إلا لو سمعتيه كويس (فبلاش بقاه تنزلي لوك لوك لوك لوك و اديه فرصة ينطق) .*​ 
*29- الشاب لو قالك بحبك مرة واحدة في القرن اعرفي انو فعلا بيحبك (بس مفيش مانع حضرته يسمعك شوية كلام حلو عشان يحسسك بأنوثتك) .*​ 
*30- حاسبي ........ الشاب احسن واحد ينشر الإشاعات يعني في خلال ساعة واحدة شباب مصر كلها هيعرفوا اللي عايز يقوله من غير ما يعرفوا صدق والا كذب .*​ 
*31- زي ما حصل مع امنا حوا و ابونا آدم * أنتي نقطة ضعف الشاب (استغلي المعلومة دي كويس هههههههههه ).*​ 
*32- صح انك تجربي الشاب الأول قبل ما تصدقي كلامه * بس متسيبيهوش مستني كتير برة دائرة ثقتك .*​ 
*33- الشاب غالبا بيبقى صريح قوي لما يجي يتكلم عن نفسه .*​ 
*34- مفيش شاب ميعرفش يعاكس و يقول كلام حلو كلهم معاهم دكتوراه منذ الولادة بس بتختلف من واحد بجح لواحد بيتكسف من خياله (يا كسووفي يا كسوفي).*​ 
*35- الشاب الشيك النضيف يموت لو هدمه اتوسخت حتى لو كانت الحتة اللي اتوسخت اد السمسماية ولو حلفتيلو 100 يمين انها مش باينة مش هيصدق (خوديها من قاصرها وقوليله يروح يغير) .*​ 
*36- الشاب بيحب البنت المحترمة حتى لو مكانتش أمورة للدرجة .*​ 
*37- انتيمتك (صديقتك العزيزة يعني) اللي الشاب بيلجألها لو حب يعملك مفاجأة مثلا أو في مشكلة بينكوا وعايز حد يتوسطله مش بعيد ابدا يحبوا بعض هما الاتنين و تخسري الاتنين حبيبك و انتيمتك (وكدة 1000 مبروك خرجتي أنتي من موله بلا حمص ايد ورا و ايد قدام ) .*​ 
*38- الشاب لو شكالك همه و حكالك عن مشاكله * هوا مش عايز منك غير انك تسمعيه * واوعي تعملي فيها ام العرييف و تنصحيه في نفس ذات اللحظة (في حموتها ) انما بعديها ممكن .*​ 
*39- حركة لا إرادية الشاب بيعملها فيكي لما تكوني أنتي حبيبته * يفضل يضايقك و ينرفزك و يغيزك و يعلق على كل كلمة تطلع من بؤك*
*40- الشاب لو حبك و كنتي مرطبتة هيلاقي 1000 ملون طريقة يبعدكوا فيها عن بعض و يخليكي تحبيه ( فخلي بالك ) .*​ 
*41- الشاب بيحب البنت اللي عندها حاجة اسمها عقل مش البنت اللي بتلبس ( مينيي سكرت ) .*​ 
*42- الشاب بيحاول يجيب الهدية اللي ممكن تعجبك * صحيح بتمثلي انها عاجباكي بس بينا و بيين بعض نادراً لما بتعجبك صح ؟؟؟ هههههههههه .*​ 
*43- عملياً الشاب بيتفاخر عن كل حاجة تخصه ( ده أساسي يعني هههههههههههه ) .*​ 
*44- الشاب غالباً عمروا ميتآمن على سر خدي بالك بقوا مبيتبلش فيه فولة وده غصب عنوا ديه طبيعة عادي يعني .*​ 
*45- الشاب دماغه مبتهداش على طول بتودي و تجيب مبيبطلش تفكير ابدا .*​ 
*46- الشاب خيالو واسع قوي (يرمح فيه الخيل يعني . . . ههههههههه) .*​ 
*47- الشاب طولك عندو مش مهم بس صدقيني مفيش عندو أهم من وزنك حااااسبي .*​ 
*48- الشاب دايما لما يدخل علاقة جدية بيكون متملك لأبعد الحدود ( يعني هيقرفك قوي بس لو بتحبيه استحملي دي طبيعة آدم لما يحب) .*​ 
*49- لما سيادتك تجنني شاب معجب بيعاكسك و تديلوا الطرشة ( تنفضيلوا يعني ) هيتمسك اكتر بيكي و هيلزق هههههههه .*​ 
*50- غالباً بيكون صعب على الشاب يسيبك و خصوصاً اذا كان بقالكو مع بعض أكتر من 3 سنيين ( يعني لو عمل كدة هيكون بيدوس على قلبه ) .*​ 
*51- لازم لازم لازم الصراحة يعني تقولي للشاب أنتي بجد مستنية إيه من علاقتكوا ببعض قبل ما تدخولوا في الجد و تقع الفاس في الراس هههههه .*​ 
*52- تحذير هاااام الشب لازم يجرب الإحساس بالرفض وخصوصاً لو كان من الشوية الأمامير اللي مفيش بنت قدرت تقاوم جمال عيونه (ههههههه قال يعني ) وإلا عمرو مهيكبر و يعقل ويبطل لعب العيال وانا عملت اللي عليا و قولتلك عشان متقوليش HeLL RoSe مقالتش .*​ 
*53- لو حصلت ظروف مش قد كدة غالباً الشاب بيلوم نفسوا أكتر بكتييير منك يا بنوته ده كمان ممكن توصل انو يعمل حاجة في نفسو اوعي تسيبيه في ظروف زي دي اتفقنا ؟ عشان ده أكيد وقت بيحتاجك فيه .*​ 
*54- الشاب عموماً عندوا انفعال و شغف انو يتغير للأحسن * بس إرادته للأسف ضعيفة يعني محتاج منك زأة لو مفيش مانع ههههه .*​ 
*55- الشاب يكون مع الناس كلها واد إيه أسد مرعب محدش يقدر يفتح بقوو معاه * بس يجي معاكي أنتي و يبقى زي القطة المتروضة مش خوف منك لا سامح الله لأ ده من حبه ليكي هههههه ( إوعي تفهميه غلط ).*​ 
*56- لو الشاب في موقف المفروض يكون متنرفز فيه و هوعمالك عم الكوول اللي أعصابه باردة و ميتعصبش بسرعة * شوفي اذا كان عرقان هتعرفي أد إيه هوا متنرفز .*​ 
*57- لما الشاب يقولك انو مجنوون بيكي * يبقى فعلا حبك عملو جنان م غالباً مش بيكدب .*​ 

<B>58- لما الشاب يقولك سبييني في حالي إعرفي إ


----------



## kokielpop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*كله دة 

شكراااااااااااااااا اوى على الموضوع الرئع ​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2008)

keky قال:


> *1- الشاب بيبص على البنت الحلوة (لان الله جميل يحب الجمال) بس مش شرط يحب وحدة قمر 14 المهم تكون حسنة الطلعة زي ما بيقولو و روحها حلوة و جذابة .
> 
> 2- الشاب ميحبش البنت تعاكسه و تترما عليه و تتغزل فيه و في جماله عشان ده دوره هوا المفروض .
> 
> ...




الشاب ميحبش البنت المسترجلة اللي البوكس منها يودي الواحد روسيا بس من غير طيارة هههههههههه .

طيب ليه هاتيها
ما معيش ثمن التذكرة
عايزين نسافر ببلاش
​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

يا  كل دة  فينا

دة كتير علينة
هههههههه

بس  تعرفي  كلامك  كلو صح و بنسبة100%

لم ارى واحدة منهم  خطاء  
شكرا ليكيي​


----------



## *malk (8 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *كله دة ​*
> 
> 
> *شكراااااااااااااااا اوى على الموضوع الرئع *​


 
*اة طبعا مش للبناااااات*

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## *malk (8 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> الشاب ميحبش البنت المسترجلة اللي البوكس منها يودي الواحد روسيا بس من غير طيارة هههههههههه .
> 
> طيب ليه هاتيها
> ما معيش ثمن التذكرة
> عايزين نسافر ببلاش​



*ماشى يا كلييييييييم :smil8:*

*الهى ربنا رزقك بواحدة ......... يابعيد*

*اكمل النقط*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## *malk (8 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> يا كل دة فينا​
> 
> دة كتير علينة
> هههههههه​
> ...


 
30: 30: 30:

*ميرسى لمرورك ياامجد*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2008)

ايه يا بت يا كيكي الكلام الجامد دا كله
بجد كلام جميل جدا وفعلا كتير منه بيحصل
فعلا موضوع رائع يا قمره تسلم ايدك​


----------



## *malk (9 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ايه يا بت يا كيكي الكلام الجامد دا كله
> 
> بجد كلام جميل جدا وفعلا كتير منه بيحصل
> فعلا موضوع رائع يا قمره تسلم ايدك​


 
*احنا فى الخدمة يا قمر*

*لحد ما يتم المطلوووووووووووب 30:  30:*

*معايا على الخط انتى مش كدة :t9:*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نورتى يا قمر*


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أغسطس 2008)

اية الجمال دة 
كلامك جميل جدا" وصح 100%100
شكرا" لتعب محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع هااايل قوووي يا كيكي



مرسي ليكي


----------



## mary selina (16 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع روعة وصحيح 100 % بس صحب ان البنات الى زينا ينفزوه


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> اية الجمال دة
> كلامك جميل جدا" وصح 100%100
> شكرا" لتعب محبتك


 
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*نورتى*


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> موضوع هااايل قوووي يا كيكي
> 
> 
> 
> مرسي ليكي



*ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل*


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

mary selina قال:


> الموضوع روعة وصحيح 100 % بس صحب ان البنات الى زينا ينفزوه


 
*اية البنات الى زينا يعنى :11azy:*
*لامش صعب يامارى*
*دى الصح يا تحفة :smil8:*


----------



## marline (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*

السلام لكم
بجد الكلام جميل جدا وبنسبه 990/0 منه صح بس مش كله 
وربنا يهديهم علينا بس
اختك مارو


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*

*


			7- لما الشاب يحبك بيتجاهل كل عيوب شخصيتك (مبيقعدش يطلع فيكي القطط الفطسة ويوريكي انك ازبل خلق الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ساتر يا رب على ملافظك يا شيخة




			14- لما تبقي في بداية علاقة متستعجليش على انك تضايقي الشاب عشان تتخانقوا ..........صدقيني هتتخانقوا هتتخانقوا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يبشرك بالخير




			44- الشاب غالباً عمروا ميتآمن على سر خدي بالك بقوا مبيتبلش فيه فولة وده غصب عنوا ديه طبيعة عادي يعني .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا بت النم ده بتاعنا احنا




			- لو حصلت ظروف مش قد كدة غالباً الشاب بيلوم نفسوا أكتر بكتييير منك يا بنوته ده كمان ممكن توصل انو يعمل حاجة في نفسو اوعي تسيبيه في ظروف زي دي اتفقنا ؟ عشان ده أكيد وقت بيحتاجك فيه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين ده الى يعمل حاجة فى نفسه
خلى بالك انتى ياختى من نفسك

63 نقطة يا مفترية
اتقى ربنا​*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*

كوكى انتى تحفة سيبك من الموضوع ​


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*



marline قال:


> السلام لكم
> بجد الكلام جميل جدا وبنسبه 990/0 منه صح بس مش كله
> وربنا يهديهم علينا بس
> اختك مارو


 
مييرسى لمرورك يا مارو
نورتى :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

> يا ساتر يا رب على ملافظك يا شيخة


حجة البليد مسح التختة
سايبة الموضوع كلة
وجيتى على دى يااختى



> الله يبشرك بالخير


هههههههههههههههه
دى الواقع


> لا يا بت النم ده بتاعنا احنا


ماهما كمان بينموا صدقينى بس فى الخباسة
وادينا كشفناهم ههههههههههه


> مين ده الى يعمل حاجة فى نفسه
> خلى بالك انتى ياختى من نفسك


امال هو بيعمل اية يااختى
هو الى ياخد بالة منى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


> 63 نقطة يا مفترية
> اتقى ربنا


الحق عليا انى بظبطكم معايا


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*



ميرنا قال:


> كوكى انتى تحفة سيبك من الموضوع ​


 
ميرنتىىىىىى :Love_Letter_Open: نورتىىىىى
هو فعلا اسبنى من الموضوع
المهم انا عجبتك 30: هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*

يبنتى انتى تحيفة ​


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*



ميرنا قال:


> يبنتى انتى تحيفة ​


 
طب ماتكلمى بالمرة ملاك بقى ورقيقة وكلمتين حلوين كدة :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## mero_engel (16 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههه*
*ايه يابت يا كيكي الموضوع الجامد دا*
*بس تصدقي انا فعلا في كتيرررررررر منه صح*
*ميرسي ياجميل علي الموضوه الجميل*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*



keky قال:


> طب ماتكلمى بالمرة ملاك بقى ورقيقة وكلمتين حلوين كدة :Love_Letter_Send:


 دى شحاتة ولا تهيات :t9:​


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايه يابت يا كيكي الموضوع الجامد دا*
> *بس تصدقي انا فعلا في كتيرررررررر منه صح*
> ...


 ميرووووووووووووووو
اى خدمة يا قمر
اامرى انتى بس


----------



## *malk (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*



ميرنا قال:


> دى شحاتة ولا تهيات :t9:​


 لا دى واقع
بس انتى الى مش واخدة بالك منة:11azy:


----------



## dodo_sedo (22 أغسطس 2008)

بجد موضوع حلو قوى مرسية ليكى وربنا يعوضك.


----------



## emy (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*

*



14- لما تبقي في بداية علاقة متستعجليش على انك تضايقي الشاب عشان تتخانقوا ..........صدقيني هتتخانقوا هتتخانقوا

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا بنبقى مبسوطين اوى لما نتخانق احنا البنات  
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا كيكى يا قمر​*​


----------



## *malk (23 أغسطس 2008)

dodo_sedo قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو قوى مرسية ليكى وربنا يعوضك.


 
ميرسى لمرورك يادودو


----------



## *malk (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*



emy قال:


> *فعلا بنبقى مبسوطين اوى لما نتخانق احنا البنات *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مرسى يا كيكى يا قمر*​


 
طب بلاش تسيحيلنا طيب :smil8:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياقمر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اى خدمة يابنات... نصاااااااايح تمام*

*ايه يابت ياكىكى انتى سيبتى حزب الستات ونقالتى لحزب 

الرجالة ولا ايه 

على العموم فعلا فيه كلام كتير صح بس متنسيش لو حبوا

واذا قمنا باعراب حرف لو يطلع شعبطة فى الجو 

ومرسية ياقمر على المعلومات الرائعة دى​*


----------



## *malk (23 أغسطس 2008)

> ايه يابت ياكىكى انتى سيبتى حزب الستات ونقالتى لحزب
> الرجالة ولا ايه


سبت اية ياحولة :act31:
امال انا بنصح فى مين من الصبح



> واذا قمنا باعراب حرف لو يطلع شعبطة فى الجو


هتجيبى سيرة الاعراب هتلاقينى سبتلك الموضوع ومشيت:shutup22:



> ومرسية ياقمر على المعلومات الرائعة دى


نورتى يا قمرى:love45:


----------

